# Good spot to shore fish for Musky or Pike?



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I am interested in trying my luck at shore fishing for some musky or pike this year. I have researched and found that a huge number of musky are registered from Pymatuning. I also know there are some streams that are reported to have small populations of Musky as well. I live close to Caesar Creek, but figure that lake is so over fished for musky that catching one from shore would be next to impossible. Any advise on fisheries would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldnt give up on cc from the bank. You would be giving the fish a different presentation then they would be seeing from a boat. And if a musky is hungry it is going to eat the lure no matter where it is coming from.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Try the cove next to the 73 bridge in the spring.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

I have also considered the main creek channel at the far north. Maybe stand on the boat dock there and cast a large spinner or a large top water bait. I figure if the baitfish follow the warming water into the creek channel, the maybe the musky will to. The same tactic I use for catching catfish may also work back there. Live bait under a float.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

imalt said:


> I wouldnt give up on cc from the bank. You would be giving the fish a different presentation then they would be seeing from a boat.


Agreed, not to mention it's a lot easier to be stealth from the shore. Hit the lake early, before the boats are out on the water... oh yeah and bring a big net.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

No doubt on the big net.... I know I can't mouth those musky like I do big flatheads and channels. Not unless I want to bleed to death. Though I have never touched a musky, I have seen the teeth close up at the Bass Pro Shop aquarium. And i have been told by someone who has held one that they are very slimy.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The muskie at Basspro has lost most of his teeth and was not doing well and the last I was there I didn't even see him.


Don't give up on CC. Sent you a pm.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

The Musky at BassPro has bitten and sent a couple of the feeders to the hospital to get stitches. One day last year when I was there, the feeder held a shad over the tank in closed fist. I guess the tail for the shad was sticking out of one side and the musky lunged for it. That Musky, she had some amazing speed even for an aquarium fish.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

catfish-fever said:


> No doubt on the big net.... I know I can't mouth those musky like I do big flatheads and channels. Not unless I want to bleed to death. Though I have never touched a musky, I have seen the teeth close up at the Bass Pro Shop aquarium. And i have been told by someone who has held one that they are very slimy.


Might not be a bad idea to look up some info on proper handling then. I bet there is probably stuff posted on the Muskie/Pike forum on handling. It would be better for you and the fish.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always try to be quite when I Musky fish, but I'm not sure it's as important as with many other fish after some of the things I've seen. Perfect example, last year me and a friend are talking in a spot that sees lots of fishing pressure and there were two young guys fishing in a big laydown not far from us, they get hung up in the tree and take the boat right in with the trolling motor beating and banging on limbs and the aluminum boat scraping across the exposed and the submerged limbs pull there way back into the tree till they can get their lure they repete the process on the way out. Once out they start casting right into the same tree and I'm thinking that's a waste of time. I'm getting ready to leave and my buddy says look at that, I look up and these guys are haulin in a fish right out of the same tree they had just crashed through a few minutes earlier. Craziest think I ever seen. Fish was about 38" long and never had crossed eyes and did not appear to be slobbering at the mouth.


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

TeamPlaker said:


> Might not be a bad idea to look up some info on proper handling then. I bet there is probably stuff posted on the Muskie/Pike forum on handling. It would be better for you and the fish.


I am well aware of the hows when it comes to handling freshwater fish. The hard and fast rule for handling any fish is as little handling as possible. Big fish need lots of body support and the very best way to handle musky is with a cradle that disturbs the slim coat very little. 

Bottom line with anyfish, remove the hook and snap the picture and return them to the water as quickly as possible.


----------

